# Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor​*
Auch wir wurden damals von der Angelforschungsgruppe um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom IGB gebeten, Angler zu finden für ihr Forschungsprojekt ums Barschangeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298047

_Das Hauptziel der Studie war es herauszufinden, ob beim Angeln selektiv bestimmte Verhaltenstypen von Barschen gefangen werden. Sollten wie erwartet die besonders aktiven oder aggressiven Tiere einer Barschpopulation kontinuierlich aus einer Population entfernt werden, weil sie eher an die Kunstköder gehen, könnte dies das durchschnittliche Verhalten der Barschpopulation über die Zeit ändern, vorausgesetzt, die selektierten Eigenschaften sind vererbbar. _

Dazu liegen nun die Ergebnisse vor, und sind nun auch als PDF herunter zu laden:
http://www.ifishman.de/publikationen/einzelansicht/228-barschangeln-im-dienste-der-wissenschaft/



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

find ich jetzt ein bisschen arg nickelig die email-name-zugangssperre zur pdf.

klappt aber auch mit absolut fiktivem.

(was soll der quatsch? "aus rechtlichen gründen"...)


|abgelehn


aber ich tu den "wissenschaftlern" noch ne kleinen dienst:

"5. Schlussfolgerungen
Zusammen*fasend* ist zu sagen,..."

(wenn das in der dok-arbeit so steht dann gutsnächtle)



dass hier viel zusammengefast wurde seh ich auch so,
 vor allem _"Es gab keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Schwimmaktivität und des Aktivitätsraums und der Wahrscheinlichkeit, geangelt zu werden."_ #6


als hätten wirs nicht schon gewusst...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Wie Zugangssperre? Ich kann die PDF einfach öffnen!


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie Zugangssperre? Ich kann die PDF einfach öffnen!



bin ich voller bewunderung.

ich hatte sowas:


----------



## Deep Down (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Ver- anstatt Bewunderung hätte schon völlig gereicht!


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Hmmh, hab die PDF auch geöffnet und mir den Bericht (10 Seiten) ausgedruckt.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

*Ver*wundert steht und spricht er-
 auch ich seh das Dingens sehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

ich musste auch Mail etc. angeben..


----------



## sbho (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

zusammen-faseln ????


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



Jose schrieb:


> "5. Schlussfolgerungen
> Zusammen*fasend* ist zu sagen,..."
> 
> (wenn das in der dok-arbeit so steht dann gutsnächtle)



Was meinst Du, wieviele orthographische Fehler sich in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten finden:q?
Mit sehr viel Mühe kriegt man 80% der Fehler weg, 95% schon mit sehr viel und 100% fehlerfrei ist quasi nicht möglich.
Wichtig ist halt nur, dass der Sinn nicht entstellt wird dadurch.


----------



## fischbär (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Absolut einzigartige Ergebnisse! Wirklich Klasse! Schade nur, dass das nur so eine komische Publikation geworden ist. Das sollte mal ganz dringend in einer richtigen Fachzeitschrift veröffentlicht werden!


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Absolut einzigartige Ergebnisse! Wirklich Klasse!
> Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Endlich mal wissenschaftlich abgesicherte Daten statt Vermutungen.
> 
> 
> Schade nur, dass das nur so eine komische Publikation geworden ist. Das sollte mal ganz dringend in einer richtigen Fachzeitschrift veröffentlicht werden!



Was meinst Du mit "richtiger Fachzeitschrift? Vielleicht war das mit "rechtlich" und E-Mail-Angabe gemeint und es wird noch in einer solchen veröffentlicht|kopfkrat.


----------



## fischbär (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Naja, eine richtige Fachzeitschrift ist (fast immer) auf Englisch und wird von Universitätsbibliotheken auch geführt. Zudem findet ein ordentliches Peer-Review statt, bei dem sich andere Wissenschaftler die Sache anschauen. Das ist hier offensichtlich nicht passiert, schon allein aufgrund der ganzen Fehler. 
Also etwas von der Liste:
https://sites.google.com/a/uw.edu/most-cited-fisheries/impact-factors-fish-journals


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Ob da jetzt ein paar Schreibfehler drin sind, das passiert, da seh ich nicht da Problem.

Mich interessiert anderes mehr:
Cui bono (wem nützt es?)??

Wer bezahlte das alles, und warum?
Was soll damit erreicht werden, für Angler und das Angeln?
Wie kann man damit erreichen, dass es für Angler weniger Regularien und Einschränkungen gibt?
Wie kann man verhindern, dass durch solche Studien evtl. weitere Einschränkungen kommen (Gummiköder deutlich erfolgreicher - schnell verbieten... Nur als Beispiel.)..

Solche Fragen finde ich deutlich spannender als die um das Auffinden von Rechtschreibfehlern..

Da trotz (teilweise auch gerade wegen) all solcher "Forschung und Studien", für welche Angler freiwillig Daten geben oder mitmachen, nur immer mehr Restriktionen und Einschränkungen kommen (von Baglimit Dorsch bis zurücksetzen/Abknüppelgebote in Bayern, Saarland und S-H, etc.), bin ich schon am überdenken, in wie weit es wirklich sinnvoll ist, zukünftig sowas weiterhin zu unterstützen..





PS
Mal bitte drüber nachdenken:
Immer, wenn irgendwo "Management" drauf steht, bedeutet es unterm Strich "Einschränkung und Regulierung" für Betroffene...

Ob man davon noch mehr braucht, muss jeder selber entscheiden für sich...


----------



## fischbär (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Man kann auch paranoid werden. Wie bitte soll ehrliche Wissenschaft denn zu nicht sinnvollen Einschränkungen führen? Klimaforschung abschaffen, dass wir nicht mehr über den Treibhauseffekt nachdenken müssen???
Und gerade Arlinghaus tut echt viel für die Angler hier, da finde ich solche impliziten Korruptionsvorwürfe schon saudreist!


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Absolut einzigartige Ergebnisse! Wirklich Klasse! Schade nur, dass das nur so eine komische Publikation geworden ist. Das sollte mal ganz dringend in einer richtigen Fachzeitschrift veröffentlicht werden!



So bahnbrechende Erkenntnisse habe ich leider nicht gewonnen. Das ein erfahrener Angler mehr Fische fängt als ein Anfänger war  naheliegend. Das Barsche recht viel unterwegs sind und dies tagsüber deutlich mehr als nachts, hat mich bereits die Praxis gelehrt. Ebenso war für mich klar, dass die Barsche (aber auch andere Fischarten) sich bevorzugt in Ufernähe aufhalten. Ach ja, und das mit den Ködern ist ja auch so ne Sache, also ob Gummifisch oder Metall besser fängt... Bsp. der erfahrene Angler fängt mit seinem Gummifisch einen 40er Barsch. Wunderbar, aber hätte dieser Barsch nicht auch einen Spinner geschnappt? Vielleicht war der Barsch gerade zufällig vor Ort und hätte auch jeden anderen Köder inhaliert?! 

Gut, die Studienziele waren ja z.T. andere. Ich hab nur versucht Infos für mich als Angler zu nutzen. Das einzige was ich für mich als Fazit ziehen kann... es lohnt sich vom Boot aus auch mal in Richtung Seemitte zu werfen und nicht nur den unmittelbaren Uferbereich zu beackern, weil die Burschen anscheinend gerne auch mal ein paar Meter weiter weg vom Ufer stehen. :m


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Hallo,

an Rechtschreibfehlern würde ich mich nicht aufhängen. Da muss man Abstriche gegenüber von früher machen. Das Abitur ist auch nicht mehr das, was es früher einmal war. Allerdings bemerke ich das schon seit gut dreißig Jahren.
Also bewertet nur die wissenschaftliche Aussage.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und gerade Arlinghaus tut echt viel für die Angler hier,!


Das hat nix mit Arlinghaus zu tun bei mir!!

Das ist bei mir inzwischen ne grundsätzliche Überlegung:
Vor einer redaktionellen Hilfe, zu der wir von Wissenschaftlern wie hier gebeten wurden, zukünftig erst immer genau abzufragen, für was genau das dient, wer das finanziert, was erreicht werden soll etc..

Auch gerade nach den aktuellen Erfahrungen mit Thünen etc. bzw. Dorschproblematik (auch bei der Ermittlung der Anglerfangzahlen war Arlinghaus mal beteiligt am Anfang, nur zur Info) und wenn man sieht, auf welcher dünner Grundlage da dann Verbote und Einschränkungen ausgesprochen wurden (geben die selber zu und konstruieren sich dafür nun nen virtuellen Dorsch):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nix mehr ein.
> 
> Was haben die denn bisher für Luftnummern als Vorhersagen abgeliefert, wenn das jetzt mit solchen Computerspielen alles besser wird?
> 
> ...



*Ein ehrlicher Wissenschaftler, der Anglern nix Böses will, wird solche Fragen bei einer von uns erbetenen Hilfe sicher gerne beantworten...*

Wenn nicht, wird er seine Gründe haben (die mir dann aber auch wurscht sind)..

Und dann wird er keine Hilfe mehr von uns zu erwarten haben.

Ich werde redaktionell nur noch Wissenschaftlern helfen bei Studien, die etwas positiv für Angler und das Angeln bringen sollen und dieses nicht immer weiter beschränken und einschränken sollen.

Es bleibt trotzdem dabei immer jedem selber überlassen, ob er Daten  rausgibt für Studien, bei denen er nicht weiss, für was die nachher eingesetzt werden sollen oder wer die warum finanziert (BUND, NABU, PETA, DAFV oder andere Anglerfeinde z. B. )...

Erst fragen und nachdenken und dann erst Daten rausgeben, ist auch da immer ein guter Ratschlag in meinen Augen...


----------



## fischbär (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Wie gesagt, ich für meinen Teil halte einige hier wirklich für paranoid.
Denkt Ihr wirklich Ihr könnt mit einem Boykott von Wissenschaft Schaden vom Angeln abwenden? Das ist doch lächerlich. Ohne Kooperation ziehen sie uns dann irgendwelche Bestimmungen komplett ohne Datenlage drüber. Ein Nachtangelverbot hat keine Studien gebraucht! Abknüppelpflicht ist ebenfalls unwissenschaftlicher Käse.
Aber nein, wir stellen uns in die Ecke, schmollen und beschimpfen alle,die nicht unserer Meinung sind? na das hört sich aber vielversprechend an!
Und wenn Wissenschaftler eben mit ihren Erkenntnissen zu sinnvollen Einschränkungen beitragen, hey, wieso nicht? Das sollte doch in unser aller Interesse sein! Nicht umsonst gibt es Schonzeiten. Oder denkt Ihr, die hat sich mal jemand einfach ausgedacht? Das Wirrwarr der Schonzeiten weist ja auch eher auf das Fehlen von Wissenschaft hin!
Mal so ein Tipp: man sollte nicht allen Leuten gleichzeitig ans Bein pissen, wenn man auch irgendwann mal wieder Hilfe möchte!

Aber Thomas, jetzt muss ich Dir leider etwas vorwerfen, was ich wirklich unschön finde! Lies Dir mal die beiden Sätze von Dir durch:

"Vor einer redaktionellen Hilfe, zu der wir von Wissenschaftlern wie hier  gebeten wurden, zukünftig erst immer genau abzufragen, für was genau  das dient, wer das finanziert, was erreicht werden soll etc.."

"Ich werde redaktionell nur noch Wissenschaftlern helfen bei Studien, die  etwas positiv für Angler und das Angeln bringen sollen und dieses nicht  immer weiter beschränken und einschränken sollen."

Fällt Dir was auf? Du bezichtigst die Leute der Korruption und willst Informationen, sagst dann aber, dass Du nur mit korrupten Wissenschaftlern (zu Deinem Vorteil) zusammenarbeiten willst? Hä????
Ein Wissenschaftler will GAR NICHTS erreichen. Der erforscht Dinge und interpretiert sie. Der will weder Angelverbote noch will er Angler als Helden darstellen! Finde ich schäbig, insbesondere, da ich Deine Arbeit gegen Verbandsfilz sehr schätze!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

@Fischbär, hast du schon mal den Spruch gehört; "Dessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe!"
Leider trifft diese Weißheit zu und zwar nicht nur bei Wissenschaftlern, Politikern, Journalisten und Gutachtern jeglicher Profession.
Es stimmt, die Gesellschaft ist korrupt, dass AB selbstverständlich auch!

Jürgen


----------



## fischbär (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Da ich selbst Wissenschaftler bin, kann ich Dir versichern, dass ich niemandes Lied singe und dahingehend auch keiner Druck auf mich ausübt. Das ist einfach nur Quatsch, den Leute behaupten, die überhaupt keinen Einblick haben. Wir leben nicht mehr in der DDR.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Wo bezichtige ich jemand der Korruption?
Weisst du überhaupt, was Korruption ist?

Und ja, ich werde nicht mehr so blind wie bisher Wissenschaft unterstützen, bevor nicht klar ist, dass sie Angler und dem Angeln NICHT schaden, sondern nutzen wollen.

WARUM SOLLTE ICH DAS DENN AUCH ALS ANGLER????????

Und das haben die mir zukünftig darzulegen, wenn sie meine Hilfe wollen.

Dass manche "Wissenschaftler" da immer enger mit DAFV und Konsorten zusammen arbeiten, ist auch bemerkens- wie bedenkenswert..


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da ich selbst Wissenschaftler bin, kann ich Dir versichern, dass ich niemandes Lied singe und dahingehend auch keiner Druck auf mich ausübt. Das ist einfach nur Quatsch, den Leute behaupten, die überhaupt keinen Einblick haben. Wir leben nicht mehr in der DDR.




biste historiker  und hobby-psychologe?


nebenbei, man kann wissenschaftlich höchst präzise arbeiten über sinnlose und irrelevante themen.


diese studie erfüllt imo beide kriterien.


----------



## fischbär (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Ich verstehe unter Korruption, dass jemand eine für ihn vorteilhafte Agenda verfolgt, die von außen nicht sichtbar ist und mit der er seine Klienten (in dem Fall die Öffentlichkeit) übervorteilt (e.g.: ich mache eine Studie zum Thema Barschafang, mit der ich zeigen will, dass Catch & Release gut ist, weil ich gern angle und Barsche gern zurücksetze. Im Gegensatz zu: ich mache eine Studie um den Einfluss von C&R auf die Barschpopulation eines Sees zu untersuchen, weil nämlich das der Auftrag der Öffentlichkeit ist, die mich über ihre Steuern bezahlt).
Wissenschaftler sind auf Daten angewiesen. Diese zu erheben und auszuwerten ist ihr Job und ihr täglich Brot. Und  da werden sie eben mit denen arbeiten, die ihnen diesen Zugang ermöglichen.
Nett zu ihnen zu sein, sie als unvoreingenommen zu betrachten, und ihnen bei der Datenerhebung zu helfen wird viel mehr bringen, als sie abzukanzeln, schlecht zu reden und von ihnen das pushen der eigenen Agenda zu verlangen. Dann gehen sie eben zu irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Vereinen, die gern helfen. Da stellt dann eben Peta mal einen See für Untersuchungen bereit...
Da muss man sich eben entscheiden.
Dass es auch Wissenschaftler gibt, die ganz klar die oben genannten Regeln verletzen, auch in Deutschland, will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber das kann man ja im Vorraus herausfinden, und mit denen arbeitet man dann nicht mehr zusammen. Aber die Leute vom Leibniz Institut sind wirklich ehrliche, gute Wissenschaftler, nach allem was ich bisher in ihren Publikationen lesen konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



Jose schrieb:


> nebenbei, man kann wissenschaftlich höchst präzise arbeiten über sinnlose und irrelevante themen.


Das wäre mir als Angler wiederum wurscht - ich gönne auch Elfenbeintürmlern ihre Hobbies - wenn dazu sinnlose oder irrelevante Themen (in dem Falle: zu Anglern) gehören, sollen sie doch..

Mein Problem mit solchen "Studien":
Wenn Behörden, Bewirtschafter, Schützer, Nachhaltigkeitsgurus oder Verbandler solche Studien dann nutzen, um weitere Einschränkungen für Angler zu installieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie kann man verhindern, dass durch solche Studien evtl. weitere Einschränkungen kommen (Gummiköder deutlich erfolgreicher - schnell verbieten... Nur als Beispiel.)..



Nicht Schuld der Wissenschaftler, klar.

Aber ohne Daten von Anglern würde das nicht benutzt werden können GEGEN Angler am Ende - wie so oft und seit Jahrzehnten..

Ob ich dann als Angler Daten oder Hilfe bei Studien geben sollte, wenn NICHT EINDEUTIG VORHER klar gestellt ist, dass da Angler nicht wieder drunter leiden, das habe ich für mich selber klar beantwortet.

Wenn andere Daten rausgeben wollen, OHNE zu wissen, ob das evtl. Anglern schadet, kann ich sie kaum hindern.

*Ich kann nur zum vorherigen Abklären und Überlegen IN JEDEM EINZELFALL, BEI JEDER STUDIE und BEI JEDEM WISSENSCHAFTLER auffordern, bevor man Daten rausgibt oder hilft - mehr habe ich nie getan..*

Und wenn jemand Wissenschaftlern oder Instituten immer noch Daten gibt, obwohl durch die Angler schon mal benachteiligt wurde (Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz etc.), der hats dann eh nicht besser verdient.. 
Ebenso ist kein Wissenschaftler mehr in meinen Augen für Angler vertrauenswürdig, der mit solchen Instituten kooperiert oder zusammen arbeitet, durch deren Arbeit Angler bereits klare Nachteile hatten. 

Oder wenn Verbände mit Instituten zusammen arbeiten, die schon mal Anglern geschadet haben.

Dann kann man in meinen Augen einem Wissenschaftler nicht mehr trauen, der auch mit diesen anglerfeindlichen Verbänden noch kooperiert.

Zum leichteren Verständnis: so die ersten 10 Plätze ungefähr, die ersten 5 auf jeden Fall, wer als Wissenschaftler mit denen arbeitet, kooperiert oder von da Kohle bekommt, der bekommt MIT SICHERHEIT von mir KEINERLEI Daten und KEINERLEI Hilfe (mehr) .. :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181 ;-)))).


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

@Thomas, ich würde deine Einstellung nicht paranoid nennen, sondern eher als gesundes und angebrachtes Misstrauen bezeichnen!
Gefällt mir jedenfalls!
@Fischbär, auch wenn Prof. Arlinghaus und das Leibnizinstitut für Angler viel positives erreicht haben, dass Institut wird von Wirtschaft und Industrie zu ca.21% aus Drittmitteln finanziert.
Warum sollen die etwas finanzieren, wenn nicht die Ergebnissse aus der Forschung auch in einen geldwerten Vorteil zu wandeln sind, oder zumindest in Meinungsbildung verwertbar werden?
Wenn Industrie und Wirtschaft keine Vorteile in dieser Wissenschaftsförderung erzielen, dann wäre schnell Schluss mit den netten Ausflügen auf Kongresse und Spesenkosten und  anderer teurer Excursionen, auch ins Ausland, mit natürlich entsprechender Zulagen für die "Forschenden".
Das zum Lied, welches gesungen werden sollte!

P.S. : Ich erwarte übrigens nicht, dass du mir Recht gibst!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Würde mir das z. B. ein Fischereiwissenschaftler so sagen:


fischbär schrieb:


> Nett zu ihnen zu sein, sie als unvoreingenommen zu betrachten, und ihnen bei der Datenerhebung zu helfen wird viel mehr bringen, als sie abzukanzeln, schlecht zu reden und von ihnen das pushen der eigenen Agenda zu verlangen. Dann gehen sie eben zu irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Vereinen, die gern helfen. Da stellt dann eben Peta mal einen See für Untersuchungen bereit..


wär der nicht nur unten durch bei einer Frage nach Hilfe, sondern wenn das dann "wissenschaftliche Grundlage" sein soll (helft gefälligst, wenn ihr nicht noch schlechtere Ergebnisse wollt), dann zeigt das, das Ergebnisse solcher Studien ABER REIN GAR NICHTS WERT WÄREN!!!

Da würde ich dann nicht nur Hilfe verweigern, da würde ich definitiv AKTIV ALLE ANGLER WARNEN; die ich erreichen könnte, sich mit solchen "Wissenschaftlern" einzulassen..


----------



## daci7 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Ich glaube hier wird auch ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet...
Ein guter Versuchsaufbau ist natürlich immer auf Erkenntnisgewinn ausgerichtet - das kann weder gut noch schlecht sein. Lediglich wahr oder falsch, bzw in der Biologie eher "mehr oder weniger wahrscheinlich". 
Die Krux - und da muss ich Thomas Recht geben - liegt danach in der *Interpretation und Anwendung* der Ergebnisse. Diese sollte objektiv sein, ist es aber leider häufig nicht.
Meist wird ja bei wissenschaftlichen Studien vom interessierten Laien (zum Beispiel dem Politiker, Journalisten oder eben in unserem Fall dem Hobbyangler) nur der Diskussionsteil der Arbeit gelesen, ohne den Versuchsaufbau wirklich bewerten zu können.

Von unseriöser Forschung möchte ich hier noch garnicht reden, die es natürlich auch zu Genüge gibt. Wenn man die Arbeitshypothese eben so wählt, dass das gewünschte Ergebnis entsteht sollte man zwar nichtmehr von "Wissenschaft" reden - Alltag ist's leider trotzdem. Beispiele findet man jeden Tag neue in hochgelobten Pharma- und Medizinmagazinen.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

Ich habe weder von guter oder schlechter, wahrer oder falscher Wissenschaft noch von unseriös geschrieben..

Nur, dass die ganze Forschung über die letzten Jahrzehnte zum Großteil *anglerfeindlich* verwendet oder mit *anglerfeindlichen* Ansätzen schon begonnen, angestossen oder finanziert wurde. 
Denn hier: 
Medium und Forum *für Angler*.......

Wissenschaft sitzt zwar oft im Elfenbeinturm weit weg von der Praxis des gemeinen Volkes, muss sich dann aber wiederum heutzutage mit so profanen Dingen rumschlagen, wie Geld für Studien zu besorgen oder entsprechende Aufträge, um Mitarbeiter finanzieren zu können.

Es geht mir persönlich daher nur um 1 Aspekt (der 2 Fragen generiert):
*Nützt eine Studie, ein Forscher oder ein Institut nachweisbar Anglern und dem Angeln oder schadet sie eher.*

_Ist es also auf Grund bisheriger Tätigkeiten und Ergebnissen von Forscher oder Instituten, und Anlage sowie Finanzierung der Studie und Kooperationen (mit anglerfeindlichen oder anglerfreundlichen Personen, Institutionen oder Behörden/Ministerien/Gremien etc.) wahrscheinlich, dass die Studie Anglern schaden könnte?_

*DANN HAB ICH ALS ANGLER KEINERLEI GRUND ZU HELFEN!

Das wäre sonst ja, wie das eigene Grab ausheben zu müssen vor dem Erschiessen!!!*

_Ist es also auf Grund bisheriger Tätigkeiten und Ergebnissen von Forscher oder Instituten und Anlage sowie Finanzierung der Studie und Kooperationen (mit anglerfeindlichen oder anglerfreundlichen Personen, Institutionen oder Behörden/Ministerien/Gremien etc.) wahrscheinlich, dass die Studie Anglern helfen könnte und weitere Beschränkungen und Regulierungen oder "Management" sind durch die Studie ausgeschlossen?_

*DANN SOLLTE MAN EINE SOLCHE STUDIE ALS ANGLER AUCH UNTERSTÜTZEN!!

Aber NUR DANN!!!!*


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an Rechtschreibfehlern würde ich mich nicht aufhängen. *Da muss man Abstriche gegenüber von früher machen. Das Abitur ist auch nicht mehr das, was es früher einmal war*. Allerdings bemerke ich das schon seit gut dreißig Jahren.
> *Also bewertet nur die wissenschaftliche Aussage*.
> ...



Ok, dafür ist die Technik aber weit genug und sollte das Defizit eigentlich ausgleichen.

 Aber gut, eine Aussage ist dann, dass viele Barsche auf einen 8,5mm großen Gummifisch gefangen wurden|rolleyes


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*



> *Nützt eine Studie, ein Forscher oder ein Institut nachweisbar Anglern und dem Angeln oder schadet sie eher.*



Da sollte man in der Tat schon vorsichtig sein.

Und bei Presse- oder TV-Reportagen gleich zweimal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft - Ergebnis liegt vor*

richtig...


----------

